# Another reason not to duck hunt out of a boat



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Published November 11, 2003
DUCK12
NICOLLET, Minn. -- Two hunters bagged four ducks but had to be rescued
from Swan Lake near Nicollet in southern Minnesota after their boat
motor quit working and the ice froze in around their boat.
The Nicollet County sheriff's department reported Gary Barnett of
Mankato and Martin Barnett of McHenry, Ill., had been hunting on the
lake all day Friday when they discovered their predicament and used a
cell phone to call for help.
Authorities used a heavy Department of Natural Resources boat to rescue
the men from their boat near Enter Island. The rescue took more than two
hours, but neither man was injured.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Its a risky business this time of year, a lot can go wrong.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Yes, risky but the rewards can be sweeeet.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The same thing happened to a couple of guys near Bemidji last weekend. The kicker to that story is that their motor froze, they took it off to warm it up?, and then they dropped it in the lake when they tried to put it back on the boat. Not to find humor in someone else's misery, but that is kinda funny.

RC


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Kind of weird that it happened on the anniversary of the Armisitce Day Storm when 93 hunters lost their lives in the Mississippi river bottoms by freezing to death...because they were unprepared and stayed out a little longer than they should've because the hunting was so good. Just another reminder that anything can happen and to always be prepared.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I was in Nicollet hunting this weekend as well. The fellas that got stuck were (im guessing in their 50s) One of them owns a Go Devil but refuses to use it because of hunter impact. The DNR owns a Twin GoDevil on a heavy hull boat and thats what got them or so i heard. The Ice wasnt bad when they went out but locked up pretty bad during the day. Swan Lake is Huge and with the water as Low as it is there is no reason nill prepared hunters should try and tackle it.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I quit before it gets that cold

Probably would'nt if it wasn't for Sioux Hockey games back to back gophers & SCSU :roll:

I try to be prepared for most situations - Cell phone - two mtrs - waders tools -

Are there still ducks on DL ???


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I was actually scouting deeper lakes near where these guys where on that same day and everthing was frozen stiff. Swan lake looked to be frozen solid so they must have broke ice all the way to hunt and then made a hole which is really stupid if you ask me. Ice could freeze your path back up etc or any number of things like I guess the motor not working. Not worth it for four ducks or any number of ducks.Some people dont know when to say it is not worth it.


----------

